

Ask HN: Should I generate passwords for new users instead of asking for one? - namdloytrrid

By generating passwords for users at registration, I would only have to ask users for their email (I'd email them a password they could change); thus, making registration simpler. However, doing this either requires the user to change their password or remember/look up a randomly generated password, possibly discouraging repeat visits.
======
quant18
"possibly discouraging repeat visits." --- you nailed it on the head yourself,
that seems to outweigh any minor benefit from having one less field to fill
out at registration time.

Even worse, if the password e-mail gets spam-filtered or even just delayed a
bit, your user loses interest waiting around and just goes to another site
which will give him instant access.

------
zaidf
I hate that. I almost never end up changing the password and it's a pain in
the ass to look it up each time. Just ask me for it up front.

------
pwim
How about using OpenID?

------
eam
If you're trying to limit the sign up form to two fields, you can do it the
hackernews way, just ask for an email and a password. Just a suggestion.

------
izak30
I think that e-mailing a password for them to change adds another step,
instead of taking one away.

------
roundsquare
Not unless 99% of your users are one time users. Otherwise there are more
steps, not less.

------
sant0sk1
Emailing them a password means you have their plaintext password. Please never
do this.

~~~
vyrotek
Or it means he emailed you the generated password right before hashing it and
never actually saved it in plaintext.

------
joeycfan
Use OpenId

